# Lock Flow



## Ping898 (May 7, 2004)

Looking for some help.  At my first school we were taught lock flow, basically a series of 12 wrist locks that finishes with a take down.  But it has been a good 5 years since I have done it and the memory is getting a little rusty and unfortunetally my new school doesn't teach it.  
That said I am teaching a few people at work some of the basics and started teaching them lock flow and am now kind of stuck on move 6.  I can visualize every other move but this one I actually forgot about it until a few minutes ago.  So move 5 as I know it, you have their arm bent, held horizontally in front of them and have your thumb hooked between two of their fingers and basically aim for a couple nerves by the elbow with one hand and twist the wrist with the other.  Now in move 6 I know I somehow still have their arm bent and put their arm up on my shoulder, but am drawing a blank as too how I, myself am positioned compared to them (somehow being slightly behind them/to the side of them comes to mind), how my feet are positioned and how I am holding onto their wrist/arm.  So um...basically that's what I got and I know it is kind of hard to explain, but anyone that knows how to fill in a few of the blanks your help would be most appreciated.


----------



## sumdumguy (May 8, 2004)

Mr. Billings is the guy ( I beleive) for this answer. I Know he had lock flow (Parker version) at one time. I don't have this particular set. Pm Mr. B and see if he can help.
 :asian:


----------



## Maltair (May 9, 2004)

I've been uki for lock flow a couple times, it's pretty cool. There is this on kenponet under curiculum, http://kenponet.tripod.com/curriculum/sets/lock_flows.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## dubljay (Jun 22, 2004)

The only lock flow set I have learned was produced by Rick Fowler of Panther Productions (the makers of the tapes).  Mr. Fowler has three 12 lock sets.  The tape is very well put together.  Perhaps you could find your answer there.

 This is the same company that produced Mr. 'Huk' Planas' series of tapes of forms and fudamentals.

 -Josh-


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 22, 2004)

1. Attackers right hand on chest. Grab with left hand and twist counter clockwise ... chop with right hand between knuckles.

2. Counter rotate, thumbs on the back of the hand .. keep the wrist above his elbow.

3. Fold the wrist down ... placing his elbow in your armpit .. pulling his wrist toward you.

4. Vertical compression .. Damn that hurts.

5. Slide your right hand down the outside of his arm, grab two small fingers and rotate his hand toward the attacker. Pinch the elbow nerve, thumb on top.

6. Arm bar - (crossing talon) - step forward, driving attacker down with your forearm over his tricept (sort of).

7. Wrap your left arm around his and fold it up to his ear. Keep your head tucked. Turn around to face him while doing this move.

8. Turn back ... hyper extend his right arm across your chest, while your arm is under his arm, and across his chest.

9. Similar hyper extention, but your arm is above his arm, across his neck or face.

10. Figure Four - Your left hand grabs his forearm. Your right hand folds over the inside of his elbow. Reach under your arm and grab his wrist. Turn toward him. His arm forms the number 4.

11. Turning again ... place his hand in your armpit. Reach under him and grab his elbow with your left hand.

12. Turning again, push his elbow and the attacker to the ground.


Now .. this is a very poor description. Don't try it at home. However, if you know this first series of the lock flow, these descriptions might help you.

Mike


----------



## kenpohands (Sep 14, 2004)

I teach severa lock flow patterns and we also train in spontaneoues lock flow sparring. I learned fron a Hung Gar master and a Choi li fut Master back in the 80's. Its similar to the ones you see, but I teach the "yang" side as well. All the counters ans escapes to the locks. If you interested e-mail me sometime and we can discuss particulars. I have also incorprated lock flow into my weekly Karambit sessions.
Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 19, 2004)

Perhaps this could be a topic for a future On the Mat clip so we could see it on video? Josh?

Ian.


----------

